# Palit GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP 896 MB



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2009)

Palit's new GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP is based on NVIDIA's latest GT200b 55 nm graphics processor. Palit has chosen to go with a dual fan design for improved airflow and increased overclocking. Not only the thermal design has been changed but also the PCB design, which features several cost optimizations and comes in an appealing ATI-red.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Feb 17, 2009)

wiz has been buisy.


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 17, 2009)

Red PCB is good factor ??? thought that black is cool and the mobo for the test is blue, so red and blue  are you sure ???

P.S.


> The card has two six-pin power connectors, both are required for operation of the card. Further to the LEFT on the picture is the white input for the SPDIF audio to be streamed into the HDMI output.


is that my left or your left


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 19, 2009)

"Sonic", as in, "noisy"?

Great review. Very thorough.


----------



## soufianov (Feb 27, 2009)

*i think two fans will be to noisy and i don't like the red PCB*


----------

